# How worried should I be about this CVE?



## myname (Apr 5, 2016)

I tried to build Code::Blocks, and it warned me of a vulnerability in LibRSync: 
CVE-2014-8242.

I don't intend to use Code::Blocks to transmit anything outside of my local machine, and I trust the intent (it is a port) so I decided to build it anyways.

Was that a mistake?


----------



## Uniballer (Apr 5, 2016)

myname said:


> Was that a mistake?



Probably not, if it is just your local machine and not open to the Internet, and not involved in any financial transactions, or in possession of any valuable trade secrets.  If any of those are the case then you might want to do a more complete analysis.


----------

